# Dämpfersetup Socom uzzi vpx. problem



## miker_G (21. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht gibt es schon ein topic aber hab nichts gefunden.

Ich habe ein problem.

Bei meinem uzzi vpx ist der dämpfer am anfang sehr weich und dann nach ein par cm wird er auf einmal sehr straff, beim fahren ist das punkt sehr gut zu bemerken.

Habe ein 222 mm fox dhx dämpfer mit ein 2,75 * 450 titanfeder.
ca 110 psi
bottom out ganz zu
propedal ganz zu
vielleicht die falschefederhärte oder wisst ihr was los ist.

danke im voraus für euere hilfe.


----------



## xxFRESHxx (21. Mai 2008)

federhärte würd ich ausschließen. eine feder ist grundsätzlich linear, daran kanns nicht liegen. 

ich würde in jedem fall est mal das bottom out rausdrehen. das macht den dämpfer progressiv, sprich über den federweg immer härter und das willst du ja offensichtlich nicht.
wird der dämpfer denn schlagartig oder kontinuierlich härter?

und so wie dein rad aufgebaut ist gehe ich davon aus, dass es so gut wie nur bergab bewegt wird, oder?
also warum das PPD komplett zu? am DH bike würd ich das eher komplett offen fahren. das wippen den hinterbaus beim treten zu unterdrücken hat ja hier kein große priorität. eher ein gutes ansprechverhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-tick.de (26. Mai 2008)

Schätzungsweise liegts auch an der Kennlinie des Hinterbaus. Das ist ja gerade gewollt bei dem Bike. Du rauschst durch den SAG, dann kommt bei ca. 35% genau dieser Punkt wo es deutlich Progressiver werden sollte.


----------

